# أحاسيس مبعثره



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

حينما تشعر أنك وحيد و مهموم ...
و لاتجد شخص واحد من بين بلايين العالم 
من يستطيع أن يبعثر همومك ، وينثر أحزانك للريح 
ويعيدك من جديد نقياً و صافياً و عذباً 
ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تذرف دمعة حارقة 
كتأشيرة دخول الى جزيرة الغربة التي تألفها و تألفك . 
* * *
**
*
حينما تكتب بكل شفافية عن الحب .... 
و تهدي الأخرين ورود الأمل و الفرح و التفاؤل 
فيما أصابعك تنزف من هذه الأشواك التي أدمتها هذه الورود 
ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تبتسم نصف حزين ، نصف ضاحك
* * *
**
*
حينما تكتشف أنك و حيد في زحمة الناس ........ 
لأن قلبك لا يحب سوى ذلك البعيد البعيد جداً ... 
لأن نبضك لا يريد سوى ذلك المستحيل المستحيل جداً .. 
ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تنظر لغصن القلب 
الواقف وحيداً في مهب الريح بأسى وحيره و ذهول . 
* * *
**
*
حينما تشعر بإحساس موجع و مؤلم ... 
أنك تنبض بالحب في الزمن الخطأ ، و المكان الخطأ ، والناس الخطأ 
ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن توقن أنك ذلك الغريب الذي لم يستطع 
يوماً أن يفارق غربته . 
* * *
**
*
حينما تكتشف أن قلبك مثل الإسفنجة يمتص حزن الناس ، و ألم الناس ، 
ووجع الناس .. لكن لا أحد في هذا العالم يراك من الداخل ، لا احد ينظر اليك 
بعين قلبه ، ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تقف أمام المرآه ليطالعك صورة وجه 
غريب تراه للمره الأولى ، لكنك بالتأكيد تعرفه . 
* * *
**
*
حينما ترى كل الأشياء مائلة ، و غائمة ، و عائمة .. 
لا تستطيع أن ترى الأشياء بوضوح .. 
وقلبك لا يقبل أنصاف الحلول .. 
ونبضك لا يعترف بالقسمة على اثنين .. 
ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تجعل من جزيرة الغربة 
وطناً لك ، و لأحلامك ، و أحزانك . 
* * *
**
*
حينما تكتشف أن المسافة بين النقطتين في حالة الصدق 
أطول من المسافة بين الخطوط المتعرجة في حالة الزيف 
وأنك وحيد ( عاقل ) في زمن مجنون 
أو هكذا يترأى لك .. 
ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تشعر بسخرية الأشياء 
وتفاهة رهافة الحس و الشعور الذي تلازمك . 
* * *
**
*
حينما يتعب قلبك من الركض خلف السراب .. 
و يجف قلمك من الغوص في بحر الكلمة الرقيقة 
ويبح صوتك من النداء على كل الراحلين و الغائيبين والمفقودين 
ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تصمت بألم و أسى 
لأنه لم يعد ثمه جدوى من الكتابة في عالم مكتظ بالكآبة​


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*
*أزيك يا أخت مرنا *
*الله عليكي وعلي كلامك *
*ربنا يبركك*
*بس صحيح ليه منهتيش المقالة دية برجاء الرجاء هو أهم شئ لحالة مثل هذه*
* الرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا امير *

*بس فى كلام كتير مش بعرف اطلعه بلاقيه فى كلام زى كده*

*الرجاء موجود بس فى مشاعر مش بتعرف تخرجها الا بحجات زى كده اكيد الرجاء وربنا موجود بس انا بلاقى نفسى فى كلام زى كدا مش علشان كئيب لاء*

* بيطلع اللى مش بعرف اطلعه من جويا *

*وميرسى لردك oesi_no*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

العفو ومنتظرين كل جديد


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة *
*أخت مرنا بصي*
*مهما كانت الحالة ال وصل ليها الإنسان هو لسه برده إنسان *
*ولسه زي ما خُلق يملك جواه*
*الطبيعة الألهية مش الحيوانية*
*ومهما كان الرجاء موجود*
*أقولك ممكن تقري الشعر ال أنا هشارك به دلوقتي في المنتدي الروحي أقريه *
*هو كئب بس ممكن تحسي في بالرجاء بس لازم تفهميه*
*وياريت تصليلي أنا الخاطي *
*سلام*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*منتظره اعتماده يباشا *


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*
*باشا مرة وحدة*
*ربنا يخليكي*
*وياريت بجد محتاج صلاتك فياريــــــــــــــــــت*
*سلام*


----------



## mary marmar (9 سبتمبر 2006)

To7af..begad Ento To7af...bas Montada Zay El3asal.....ana Soghayara Felsen 3ala Fekra 3ashan Keda Ana 3andy Ekte2ab 3ashan Elmadares Gaya...yalla Rabena Ye2awiny..ok..bye..mary


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا معاك يا امير*

*وميرسى يا مارى انا فكيت شفره بردو*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله عليكى يا ميرنا  

شاعره وانا معرفش 

ربنا يباركك ويبعت لكى اللى يفرح قلبك   

سلام ونعمه ليكى*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا يا جيرو مش كلامى انا نقلته انا خيبه*


----------



## mary marmar (9 سبتمبر 2006)

El3af Ya Merna Ya 3asal..ma3lesh Esta7meliny..ana 3andy Moshkela Fy El3araby Beta3 Elgehaz 3ashan Akteb 3araby Lazem Ad5ol 3alword We Akteb We A3mel Copy We Paste..shoghlana Ya3ny..esta7meliny..mary


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

:new2:  انا قولت برضو مش دى ميرنا بتاعتنا:beee: 

كلام جميل برضو


----------



## mary marmar (9 سبتمبر 2006)

Omal Mernet Elgiran? Bahazar Haa


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :new2: انا قولت برضو مش دى ميرنا بتاعتنا:beee:
> 
> كلام جميل برضو


 
*نظام ندمانه على الكلاميا جيرو اخس عليكى يا شريره*:ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

mary marmar قال:


> Omal Mernet Elgiran? Bahazar Haa


 

*لا دى شريره يا مارى ملناش دعوه بيها:beee: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا بت مش ندمانه بهرج معاكى بس هو الواحد ميعرفش يهرج معاكى ابدا*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يا بت مش ندمانه بهرج معاكى بس هو الواحد ميعرفش يهرج معاكى ابدا*


 

*لا انتى شريره قولى انك عاوزه تتخنقى عرفاكى مش لاقيه حد تطلعى عينه بس لاء مش انا* :ranting:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*اومال ميييييييين!!!!!!!*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *اومال ميييييييين!!!!!!!*


 
*انا بردو* :beee:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

أيوه كدددددددده:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> أيوه كدددددددده:smil12: :smil12:


 
*شوفتى انا مش شريره ازاى* :smil12:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*سكر والهى يا بنتى*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *سكر والهى يا بنتى*


 

*مقلنا بلاش شتايم* :ranting:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا حول العالم    هى سكر شتيمه!!!!!!!!!جديده دى*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يا حول العالم هى سكر شتيمه!!!!!!!!!جديده دى*


 

*ينهارك شكلك بتتشمى كل يوم دى شتيمه* :yahoo:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ينهارك شكلك بتتشمى كل يوم دى شتيمه* :yahoo:



:smil13: :smil13: انتى مفتريه يا بت 

انا بتشتم بعسل شتيمه برضو:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :smil13: :smil13: انتى مفتريه يا بت
> 
> انا بتشتم بعسل شتيمه برضو:smil12:


 

*دى شتيمه افظع *

*يخرابى العسل بيتلم عليه النحل والنحل بيقرص يعنى اللى بيقولك عسل عاوز النحل يتلم عليكى ويقرصك :yahoo: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا عسل


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا عسل


 
:ranting: 
*انا مش عسل انا ميرنا* :ranting:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*طيب يا ميرنا يا عسل*


----------



## ميرنا (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*اهوه انتى يا جيرو*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا ميرنا

وفيه مشاعر وكلمات جميلة 

الرب يملا حياتك فرح ويباركك*


----------



## mary marmar (10 سبتمبر 2006)

to7af ya gama3a we zay el3asal


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

> حينما تكتب بكل شفافية عن الحب ....
> و تهدي الأخرين ورود الأمل و الفرح و التفاؤل
> فيما أصابعك تنزف من هذه الأشواك التي أدمتها هذه الورود
> ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تبتسم نصف حزين ، نصف ضاحك


 


الله علي البؤس
يابت هو انتي تخصص بؤس
بتوجعي قلبي من مره للتانيه وتقلبي علي الواحد المواجع


----------

